# ST DuPont Maxijet



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Well it arrived! Digicamo DuPont Maxijet lighter that thanks to this community (#curmudgeonista) I was able to find on sale for $106 shipped!

Can't wait to use it to commit arson tonight on some unsuspecting tobacco farmer's crops. 

In the spirit of "pics or it didn't happen"....


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Congrats @FTPuff! The DigiCamo looks great!


----------



## Cibao Valley (Jul 8, 2015)

Enjoy. 
Had never seen the camouflage before.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

My go to flame... luv the camo... congrats.

Nice nod Jack. ;-)


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Welcome to the show. That laser beam of the Duponts will spoil ya.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

One of those things I will always admire, but will never spend that kinda money on.


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Now that I've used the lighter I'll share some thoughts, not necessarily a review.

At the end of the day a lighter is a lighter but the best way I can describe this lighter is that it's been "overbuilt" for what you would ever need to create a flame. I would say the same about cars. Plenty of cars will get you from point A to B. But there are some cars that are just over engineered to do it smoother, faster, safer and/or more elegantly.

Pinpoint flame (yes @ForceofWill...total laser beam!), short easy push click to light as opposed to a harder long click far down the push (like my Xicar Allume), something that feels a little more precise in the hand. All things unnecessary to effectively light a cigar but as Ferris Buller said, "It is so choice....if you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up..." lol

Cheers! FT


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Well done.
The Maxi is a great accessory. Be careful where you put it down, it'll grow legs.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Well done.
> The Maxi is a great accessory. Be careful where you put it down, it'll grow legs.


If my beat to piss, 20$ zippos tend to walk away. My guess is a 100$+ DuPont may actually run away if you put it down.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Rondo said:


> Well done.
> The Maxi is a great accessory. Be careful where you put it down, it'll grow legs.


Camoflage for the camo Maxijet?


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

This lighter is not leaving the house or running away on me! Lol!


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

Sweet lighter.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Wait, where is the pic? Can't see it.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Ams417 said:


> Wait, where is the pic? Can't see it.


They're still there.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

I know  it's camouflaged. Invisible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

